# Blaufeder



## Owerni (13. Mai 2007)

Liebes Forum,

letztes Jahr habe ich mir in der Genossenschaft sogenannte Blaufedern gekauft.
Leider kann ich zu diesem Fisch nirgendwo (Google etc.) etwas finden. 

Kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen.

Grüsse: Olaf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blaufeder*

Hi Olaf,

sicher das Du Blaufedern  (den Namen hab ich auch noch nie gehört) und keine Blauorfen:  hast?

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blaufeder*

Hi.

Also von Blaufedern habe ich auch noch nichts gehört. Du meinst sicher Blauorfen.

Sahen die ungefähr so aus?


----------



## Owerni (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blaufeder*

So,

habe mal ein Foto angefertigt:

- defekter Link entfernt -

Oben rechts sind die Blaufedern

Grüsse: Olaf


----------



## Bella30 (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, wollte das Thema nochmal aufrollen: gibt es nun blaufedern?

Denn ein Online-Fischhändler verkauft solche...


----------



## groecamp (8. Aug. 2016)

In google findet man mehrere tausend Einträge über den Fisch... anscheinend gibt es ihn...vlt im Jahre 2007 hat es ihn noch nicht gegeben...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> In google findet man mehrere tausend Einträge über den Fisch... anscheinend gibt es ihn...vlt im Jahre 2007 hat es ihn noch nicht gegeben...



tja, wenn man da mal die Seiten anschaut findet man aber schnell raus das das meißte irgendwelche blauen Pflanzensorten sind, und die wenigen Fische Händlernamen - also frei erfundene und keine eingetragenen Zuchtsorten sind (z.B bei Fördefisch - "die seltene Blaufeder ist ne Goldrotfeder mit bläulichem Rücken") - auf dem Foto selbst ist auf der Hand aber nur ne ganz normale junge __ Rotfeder zu sehen
Soviel erst mal zum blauflossigen Fisch  (die Bezeichnung "Feder" bezieht sich bei Fischen immer auf Flossen - die Rotfeder heißt halt so weil sie knallrote Flossen hat und der Federsalmler (Hemiodus gracilis) heißt so weil der untere Schwanzflossenlappen mit dem daran anschließenden dunklen Körperstreifen wie die Schwungfeder eines Vogels wirkt - die zwei sind übrigens die einzigsten Fische von über 1000 Arten bei denen ich eine "Feder" im deutschen Namen kenne . und da sieht man man dann auch wieder das deutsche, englische, dänische, spanische, chinesische ect  Namen in der Biologie absolut nichtssagend sind weshalb man immer den wissenschaftlichen nehmen sollte da nur damit jeder weltweit sofort rausfinden kann was gemeint ist
Goldrotfedern mit dunklem Rücken sind übrigens keine Zuchtform sondern nichts anderes als Mischlinge zwischen der ausgelesenen roten Form und der "wilden" Naturform die entstehen wenn beide Formen zusammen in einem Teich schwimmen und sich "unkontrolliert " mischen was ein "echter" Züchter net zulassen würde- sind quasie farblicher Ausschuß einer Farbzuchtform


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2016)

http://shop.koi-braun.de/product_info.php?info=p849_blaufeder-8---10-cm.html

Sowas ?


----------

